# For the first time in my life I think I am starting to get better.



## nagelbitarn (May 12, 2015)

I have to share this with someone. I have been suffering from digestion problems since I was about 16. It has been a while (23 now), some people have it mild. I didn't/don't. I thought about it every second of every day, any time I was going somewhere I had to go to the bathroom first to make sure I wouldn't have to go on the road (not that I wouldn't worry anyway). I felt like crap for almost every hour of every day, with some hours to spare here and there when I was lucky. This horror of an illness has plagued my life for so long, and for the first time EVER I feel like I've managed to start turning the train around. It took a long damn while to stop though.

Today I found myself wanting to grab a fruit, a damn juice orange, because I just felt like it, and the realization hit me that I didn't at all feel the ordinary thoughts coming up "That will make you feel like crap tomorrow! Don't eat it! You're going on a bus tomorrow!" I imagine this community can relate. I have now found a combination of a lot of working out, a lot of meditation and relaxation techniques in an otherwise hectic schedule, probiotics, spiritual searching (also for the depression that came with the digestion), revising my diet + medically prescribed fibre that works really well for me (Ispaghula husks). I honestly never thought I was gonna get over this, and I have been trying for so long. I just can't believe it. I feel so good I felt like I had to share it with as many people as possible. This is certainly one of the greatest feelings of my life. Even if it did come back, I'd still be grateful for this moment of peace in the maelstrom of IBS-life and for finally having hope again. I hope you all get to experience this as soon as possible.

Here is my most sincere and heartfelt smile in years:


http://imgur.com/mSuqHpf


----------



## JuneC (Oct 12, 2015)

Good for you! This is great news! It sounds like you are definitely on the right track!!


----------

